# Stop deriving for a day and make some $$$$



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

I posted this and got a bunch of replies though after reading it think if you personally made what Taxis got paid 20 years ago. Come on you remember calling a cab waiting for ever for a dirty old X police car with a cage to show up, drove crazy,smelled terrible, driver was rude as if you needed him, took the long way, and charged you a outrageous price. 
Posted

Imagine if everyone, yes everyone took the full day off and let people remember what Taxis were like? Dirty, overcharging, no shows, wondering if the vehicle would hold together, driver getting lost on purpose, smell, etc. Then let Uber and Lyft feels what its like not to make any money that day.

I never had a customer complain about the basic fees they charge and would have no issue paying a few extra dollars just knowing that the driver will be there in minutes so they are on time to work or where ever they have to be. 


Now imagine you would only need to drive 1 day a week. If everyone stopped driving and everyone would only sign on on there assigned days they would make a weeks check in a day. No it will never happen though just think about it??? Working for a serious profit. I remember if you could get the cab to show up within the hour the 15 min ride was $30.00. now you show up in 3 minutes with a clean car for $5.10. Well some do I dont. I refuse to drive until something is done and it may be a while though a change is coming. Just look at cars 2 years ago and what you are seeing today. People figured out how many trips a set of tires would be. And I dont care how nice you are you are just not getting tips because the person is not going to see you again. Go ahead and offer them a water though now you are selling water not getting a tip. Here is another solution give everyone I believe its 3 stars and you wont get them again if everyone does this passengers will/may catch on and everyone will be picking up passengers that will leave a tip for good service. I would leave a tip to keep 5 stars and get picked right up though again I would always tip.
I would only pick up people with 5 stars and still no tip??? Something needs to change Lyft and Uber are great apps and would love to see them around a long time though I think you are going to see a change. People cant drive for free.

What is the retention rate for drivers after 1 year?

What does the average full time driver make a hour over a year? Average driver yes a few have a perfect location with no drivers and no one owns cars. Sorry not you the ones with no competition. Average?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m hoping the fares go way up in January 2020 to help cover the driver’s basic labor rights. Get ride of the bus fare riff raff. These ungrateful pax don’t deserve these prices and the blatant lack of tips are insulting. 

Gas is over $4/gallon in San Diego and these jerks think they are doing ME a favor. I three star short trip non tippers so I’m not rematched, but some of these other trips are rude as hell for not tipping. I’m driving an hour in traffic for a 20 mile ride with no tip. F that . A cab would've been $80+ ... these pax are paying half that at our expense. 

I don’t think the tips are going to magically start pouring in , so to hell with the pax. Bend them over on fares for all I care. Just make sure I’m getting $1+ a mile and I’ll be happy.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm hoping the fares go way up in January 2020 to help cover the driver's basic labor rights. Get ride of the bus fare riff raff. These ungrateful pax don't deserve these prices and the blatant lack of tips are insulting.
> 
> Gas is over $4/gallon in San Diego and these jerks think they are doing ME a favor. I three star short trip non tippers so I'm not rematched, but some of these other trips are rude as hell for not tipping. I'm driving an hour in traffic for a 20 mile ride with no tip. F that . A cab would've been $80+ ... these pax are paying half that at our expense.
> 
> I don't think the tips are going to magically start pouring in , so to hell with the pax. Bend them over on fares for all I care. Just make sure I'm getting $1+ a mile and I'll be happy.


Yup you said it. I rated 3 star just so I wouldn't get a non tipper. No loss because without a tip in my area you are not making any money if no surge. The worst lately is people just using others apps and I am wondering why? I am hoping my 3 stars were starting to work. Something is going to give though it is unfortunate that the new good drivers that got them up and going are all gone. Taxis overcharged for terrible service when they showed in crap cars and people still tipped? Now you show up in a new clean car within minutes and you get nothing????


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> Yup you said it. I rated 3 star just so I wouldn't get a non tipper. No loss because without a tip in my area you are not making any money if no surge. The worst lately is people just using others apps and I am wondering why? I am hoping my 3 stars were starting to work. Something is going to give though it is unfortunate that the new good drivers that got them up and going are all gone. Taxis overcharged for terrible service when they showed in crap cars and people still tipped? Now you show up in a new clean car within minutes and you get nothing????


I agree as drivers we need to make a statement to these pax and downrate the crap out of them. They can afford to put a $1 tip on a short ride and tip 20% on a longer one.

The young PAX are just naive, but the 40+ year olds should know better. They disgust me really. They've been around long enough to remember smelly overpriced cabs. I'm more forgiving when gas is at a normal price ... but right now it's $4.29 a gallon for cheap gas. These loser pax are paying me $3 for a ride???? Don't get me started!!! ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> I posted this and got a bunch of replies though after reading it think if you personally made what Taxis got paid 20 years ago. Come on you remember calling a cab waiting for ever for a dirty old X police car with a cage to show up, drove crazy,smelled terrible, driver was rude as if you needed him, took the long way, and charged you a outrageous price.
> Posted
> 
> Imagine if everyone, yes everyone took the full day off and let people remember what Taxis were like? Dirty, overcharging, no shows, wondering if the vehicle would hold together, driver getting lost on purpose, smell, etc. Then let Uber and Lyft feels what its like not to make any money that day.
> ...


You might as well quit right now....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree as drivers we need to make a statement to these pax and downrate the crap out of them. They can afford to put a $1 tip on a short ride and tip 20% on a longer one.
> 
> The young PAX are just naive, but the 40+ year olds should know better. They disgust me really. They've been around long enough to remember smelly overpriced cabs. I'm more forgiving when gas is at a normal price ... but right now it's $4.29 a gallon for cheap gas. These loser pax are paying me $3 for a ride???? Don't get me started!!! ?


I was just in LA and Lyfted for 3 days with a 25% off coupon for 10 rides. Most of the drivers I happened to get were low-life-- as in I really didn't want to be in that car-- so I think it evens out (pax vs drivers).


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I was just in LA and Lyfted for 3 days with a 25% off coupon for 10 rides. Most of the drivers I happened to get were low-life-- as in I really didn't want to be in that car-- so I think it evens out (pax vs drivers).


Yes the quality in Lyft drivers has gone way down with the pay cuts. I've been hearing it from other people too. Very rude drivers that have dirty cars etc.

In my defense, I have a 2018 car that's kept immaculate and smells clean, thank you Ozium! I also have a great personality and sense of humor, though I also know when to shut up and drive. Bottom line, I deserve a tip.. they don't have to tip the bum drivers.. I tell my pax to one star those creeps


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes the quality in Lyft drivers has gone way down with the pay cuts. I've been hearing it from other people too. Very rude drivers that have dirty cars etc.
> 
> In my defense, I have a 2018 car that's kept immaculate and smells clean, thank you Ozium! I also have a great personality and sense of humor, though I also know when to shut up and drive. Bottom line, I deserve a tip.. they don't have to tip the bum drivers.. I tell my pax to one star those creeps


I will say I had two drivers (minority as it would turn out, not that it matters) that were top notch in every way.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> , thank you Ozium!


I purchased some Ozium last month ..first time since the early 1980's and reefer madness days ... It seems they changed it .. it now has a 
off putting chemical smell (for about 10 minutes) ..have you noticed that ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I will say I had two drivers (minority as it would turn out, not that it matters) that were top notch in every way.


I've seen horrid white drivers , where I'm like really dude?? Driving poop ? cars and not even changing out of their pajamas ? Looking all Seattle



dauction said:


> I purchased some Ozium last month ..first time since the early 1980's and reefer madness days ... It seems they changed it .. it now has a
> off putting chemical smell (for about 10 minutes) ..have you noticed that ?


Yes a slight chemical smell at first on the regular scent . Better than farts , feet and morning breath though! I do notice that when I'm spraying a lot, my breathing gets weird. I have to get some fresh air .. crack some windows . They have a vanilla scent too.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I do notice that when I'm spraying a lot, my breathing gets weird. I have to get some fresh air .. crack some windows .


Is it not stated on the directions that you're not supposed to inhale the stuff?

I've always gotten out of my ride, sprayed the inside then closed all the doors and let it sit for about 5 minutes.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> Is it not stated on the directions that you're not supposed to inhale the stuff?
> 
> I've always gotten out of my ride, sprayed the inside then closed all the doors and let it sit for about 5 minutes.


Maybe they added the chemical scent to discourage inhalant abuse like they added a bitterant to keyboard air duster.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

I love deriving


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jws1217 said:


> . Go ahead and offer them a water though now you are selling water not getting a tip.


Hmm, selling water implies you got paid for it. I have given many water bottles to pax and if anything it seems like people who don't take water tip more often. But the water bottle may just elevate your rating to 4 stars from 3 stars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I stop deriving 2 days per month.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> I was just in LA and Lyfted for 3 days with a 25% off coupon for 10 rides. Most of the drivers I happened to get were low-life-- as in I really didn't want to be in that car-- so I think it evens out (pax vs drivers).


I've used U/L maybe 15 times In my life.

All in all they've been very normal. This is domestically and internationally.

Most of my passengers have been tolerable as well. 
But I haven't spent any time in LA or other dying cities lately.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might as well quit right now....


Agreed. Uber will increase fares However will Not share anything with drivers.
Why should they? Current & Future Oversupply of Drivers chauffeur uber's Clients for pennies everyday. No reason to give 'em nickles.

problem ain't uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Agreed. Uber will increase fares However will Not share anything with drivers.
> Why should they? Current & Future Oversupply of Drivers chauffeur uber's Clients for pennies everyday. No reason to give 'em nickles.
> 
> problem ain't uber


I was talking to the OP
I'll drive till I can't anymore
I LOVE DOING IT !!!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was talking to the OP
> I'll drive till I can't anymore
> I LOVE DOING IT !!!


Dang dude. Which market?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm not getting how you would make a week's pay in one day with your scheme. It actually sounds like an employer/employee situation - you MUST be available from 0500 - 2300 on Tuesday! 

I work about 5 hours a day at most, and I get around 10-12 rides in that time. Last week, 29 rides in 3 days, I typically only work 4 days a week. NFW am I working 20 hours in one day.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> In my defense, I have a 2018 car


Don't do that. 2018 car does not work. Especially at your gas expenses >>>> I'm scared to even know what model car. Buy a 2008 for $3-$4k. >>>> In 15k miles you are probably depreciating your 2018 that much anyways.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Don't do that. 2018 car does not work. Especially at your gas expenses >>>> I'm scared to even know what model car. Buy a 2008 for $3-$4k. >>>> In 15k miles you are probably depreciating your 2018 that much anyways.


Wow ok . So if I buy an 11 year old car for 3k , it won't need a ton of repairs and it will last longer than a car I bought last year? And Lyft will allow me to keep driving a car that's over 10 years old? Please tell me more fairy tales!!

A friend of mine with an older Toyota just has to fix her AC..... it costed $2100 Do you have that kind of cash on hand? What would you do? Tell your pax sorry! My AC is out... just stick your head out the window


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Wow ok . So if I buy an 11 year old car for 3k , it won't need a ton of repairs and it will last longer than a car I bought last year? And Lyft will allow me to keep driving a car that's over 10 years old? Please tell me more fairy tales!!


You can drive 2004 models in most markets.

I've run numbers a dozen times. A used 2004-2008 car will be cheaper to run, even with repairs.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> You can drive 2004 models in most markets.
> 
> I've run numbers a dozen times. A used 2004-2008 car will be cheaper to run, even with repairs.


To what end folks? Is it cheaper for me to keep wearing the same clothes everyday? I ran the numbers ! If I never wash or change my underwear , I'll save $4 a week! I'll be rich!!!!

Eventually my car will be no different than the older cars you're suggesting I buy. I can deal with repairs then. The notion that you can put 1k miles a week on a 10 year old car just does not make sense to me.

You guys imply that used cars last longer. It trips me out. Your way may be cheaper for a few months, but I can't be sidelined by any major repairs in the next year.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> To what end folks? Is it cheaper for me to keep wearing the same clothes everyday? I ran the numbers ! If I never wash or change my underwear , I'll save $4 a week! I'll be rich!!!!
> 
> Eventually my car will be no different than the older cars you're suggesting I buy. I can deal with repairs then. The notion that you can put 1k miles a week on a 10 year old car just does not make sense to me.
> 
> You guys imply that used cars last longer. It trips me out. Your way may be cheaper for a few months, but I can't be sidelined by any major repairs in the next year.


I can run a 2005 sedan all day for $.25/mile. Or a 2010 $.35/mile. These numbers include depreciation.

A new rig is going to be at least $.50/mile. The increased costs for new/newish is insurance, depreciation, registration etc. I can permanently register a 2005 for about $100.

Saving 30-80% per mile is with it to me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> I can run a 2005 sedan all day for $.25/mile. Or a 2010 $.35/mile. These numbers include depreciation.
> 
> A new rig is going to be at least $.50/mile. The increased costs for new/newish is insurance, depreciation, registration etc. I can permanently register a 2005 for about $100.
> 
> Saving 30-80% per mile is with it to me.


That's cool Matt. I'm not bagging on you. I think she triggered me when she said 3k car. All of our situations are different . We also all live in different cities. Ratings and tips should factor in here also. I'm 5 star with a tip ratio of close to 50%.

* before you say rating doesn't matter... I think it does. Older cars may get worse ratings and you risk losing the ability to even use the platform. Plus you may kill someone in an accident.

With tips, I don't want sympathy tips. If I wanted sympathy I would take my guitar down to Walmart and be a busker.

Ride share is not meant to be full time . It can be if you need it to , but it shouldn't . I may not even be doing this next year. I will always continue with my music career like I have been for over 2 decades . This was the first year in 19 years that I wasn't on the road touring .


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh come on, an older car is going to kill someone? Ruin a 5 star rating? Cost $2k to fix an a/c? Sorry pal, but you are doing it all wrong driving a 2018 car into the ground for these rates. >>>> Finances, accounting, business sense are not a requirement to drive Uber. >>>> Don't take it the wrong way, I'm sure you have your skills in life. >>>> So go ahead, entertain us with what kind of car it is. I really hope it's a base model car that gets good gas mileage.

60 second search for oceanside craigslist: https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/bonsall-2008-toyota-corolla/6987405943.html


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I can run a 2005 sedan all day for $.25/mile. Or a 2010 $.35/mile. These numbers include depreciation.
> 
> A new rig is going to be at least $.50/mile. The increased costs for new/newish is insurance, depreciation, registration etc. I can permanently register a 2005 for about $100.
> 
> Saving 30-80% per mile is with it to me.


I believe these numbers to be good estimates. Everyone should calculate how much per mile they make each week (including dead heads) and then sober up!


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Wow ok . So if I buy an 11 year old car for 3k , it won't need a ton of repairs and it will last longer than a car I bought last year? And Lyft will allow me to keep driving a car that's over 10 years old? Please tell me more fairy tales!!
> 
> A friend of mine with an older Toyota just has to fix her AC..... it costed $2100 Do you have that kind of cash on hand? What would you do? Tell your pax sorry! My AC is out... just stick your head out the window


you don't know your numbers? I'm not a fan of paying to work. I've done it before.

guessing after depreciation & everything else you'd be pretty lucky to break even.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> you don't know your numbers? I'm not a fan of paying to work. I've done it before.
> 
> guessing after depreciation & everything else you'd be pretty lucky to break even.


Unless you've driven for U/L for 5 years in a 3k car you bought, and then drove for 5 years in a new car...how would you have the correct data to be so sure?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> To what end folks? Is it cheaper for me to keep wearing the same clothes everyday? I ran the numbers ! If I never wash or change my underwear , I'll save $4 a week! I'll be rich!!!!
> 
> Eventually my car will be no different than the older cars you're suggesting I buy. I can deal with repairs then. The notion that you can put 1k miles a week on a 10 year old car just does not make sense to me.
> 
> You guys imply that used cars last longer. It trips me out. Your way may be cheaper for a few months, but I can't be sidelined by any major repairs in the next year.


i drove a 2005 prius & made ok money. i bought it to drive Uber.

5 months later Uber....

til uber changed rules & made it a 10 year or newer in my market.



O-Side Uber said:


> Unless you've driven for U/L for 5 years in a 3k car you bought, and then drove for 5 years in a new car...how would you have the correct data to be so sure?


see above. paid $3575 for my prius. i ran the numbers to the penny. granted for 6 months.



O-Side Uber said:


> Unless you've driven for U/L for 5 years in a 3k car you bought, and then drove for 5 years in a new car...how would you have the correct data to be so sure?


$18k car. car will be worth nothing & will be in exactly same spot needing new tires etc. maybe worse if didn't buy a durable/reliable car like a prius.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> i drove a 2005 prius & made ok money. i bought it to drive Uber.
> 
> 5 months later Uber....
> 
> til uber changed rules & made it a 10 year or newer in my market.


All of our situations are different . Also we all live in different places. There are stuck up pax here in So Cal that want better cars. Obviously a used car is cheaper than a new car, I'm not arguing that.

There are drivers on here that chime in about buying a 3k car to do rideshare , and sorry!!! I don't believe it! Not 30+ hrs a week. That car is going to need major repairs within the first year. I don't care what you guys say!!!

My friend just spent $2100 to fix her AC on her Toyota Camry that's almost 10 years old.



entrep1776 said:


> i drove a 2005 prius & made ok money. i bought it to drive Uber.
> 
> 5 months later Uber....
> 
> ...


Exactly, you ran the numbers for only 6 months. That's meaningless to me. I don't want to buy a new shit box every year. If it turns out I paid 35% more over 5 years to drive a new car.. I'm ok with that . Less headache and better tips and ratings


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> All of our situations are different . Also we all live in different places. There are stuck up pax here in So Cal that want better cars. Obviously a used car is cheaper than a new car, I'm not arguing that.
> 
> There are drivers on here that chime in about buying a 3k car to do rideshare , and sorry!!! I don't believe it! Not 30+ hrs a week. That car is going to need major repairs within the first year. I don't care what you guys say!!!
> 
> My friend just spent $2100 to fix her AC on her Toyota Camry that's almost 10 years old.


$2,100.?! extremely expensive. my market $700 new compressor & all.

like i said $3,575 prius leather seats. 4.8 rating. I shopped a looong time to find that car. Been running great still after Uber. 3 years later. always some maintenance. but in my mind with ANY business gitta be really frugal


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

How much $$$ do you lose when your 3K car is in the shop for a week?



entrep1776 said:


> $2,100.?! extremely expensive. my market $700 new compressor & all.
> 
> like i said $3,575 prius leather seats. 4.8 rating. I shopped a looong time to find that car. Been running great still after Uber. 3 years later. always some maintenance. but in my mind with ANY business gitta be really frugal


Another great point.. it took you a hell of a long time to find a car like that. Drivers come on here and act like deals like that grow on trees


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> How much $$$ do you lose when your 3K car is in the shop for a week?


never happened to me.

I didn't drive full time. only during surge times.

i have/had other sources of income. Uber has proven & did prove having Uber as only source of income is a BAD idea.

again being frugal for ne business is really important. plus if you have a second source of income your risk is reduced plus less likely to get butt hurting & tired of pax.



O-Side Uber said:


> How much $$$ do you lose when your 3K car is in the shop for a week?
> 
> 
> Another great point.. it took you a hell of a long time to find a car like that. Drivers come on here and act like deals like that grow on trees


https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-2...y-helpful-to-new-drivers.152712/#post-2308379


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Hold that thought ! I need to go get groceries . I have a date tonight... with a woman ? I’ll deal with you and your Inaccurate comments later


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Hold that thought ! I need to go get groceries . I have a date tonight... with a woman ? I'll deal with you and your Inaccurate comments later


lol  
njoy was she a pax at one point?!  jk



O-Side Uber said:


> Hold that thought ! I need to go get groceries . I have a date tonight... with a woman ? I'll deal with you and your Inaccurate comments later


only reason i came on was i saw cl ad for 2012 ford fusion for $3,800. guessing cloth seats having bar patrons dirty selves on cloth seats maybe deal breaker


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

What we are talking about @O-Side Uber, is minimizing cost of the business. A 5.0 rating and feeling cool isn't helping in this business. The pay is a flat rate. Tips, I believe you can get the same tip rate with a 8-10 year old car. In your circumstance maybe you want to buy something a little bit newer. Let's say 6-8 years old. >>>> It sounds like you have been driving a 2018 since it was new. How many miles you got on it now? >>>> The amount of money you are making is a product of your income - your expense. With such small gross profits it's really crucial to minimize expense. Driving a new car you are missing the only opportunity to make any significant difference in your net income. We are talking 20-25cents per mile difference in car cost. Imagine being paid 20-25cents per mile more. >>>> That's 20-25cents per mile more even without pax in the car. >>>> Think about it.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Dang dude. Which market?


Chicago. If it wasn't cold as a witch's tit in the winter, I'd work there too but here in Florida, no snow and I see close to and exceed his money. It can be done.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

av


TPAMB said:


> Chicago. If it wasn't cold as a witch's tit in the winter, I'd work there too but here in Florida, no snow and I see close to and exceed his money. It can be done.


about how much/hour you grossing?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Plenty of 2010-2012 cars for $3-7k. 

You don’t have to buy a hoopty. 

I paid $7k for a 2010 Ford Fusion hybrid with 92,000 miles. The hybrids are loaded for that year. Leather seats makes cleaning easier.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> Plenty of 2010-2012 cars for $3-7k.
> 
> You don't have to buy a hoopty.
> 
> I paid $7k for a 2010 Ford Fusion hybrid with 92,000 miles. The hybrids are loaded for that year. Leather seats makes cleaning easier.


i don't carry comprehensive so $7k is more than I'm willing to risk if a deer decides to become a hood ornament. I'm comfortable not happy losing $4k with a deer strike.



Matt Uterak said:


> Plenty of 2010-2012 cars for $3-7k.
> 
> You don't have to buy a hoopty.
> 
> I paid $7k for a 2010 Ford Fusion hybrid with 92,000 miles. The hybrids are loaded for that year. Leather seats makes cleaning easier.


sounds like great deal!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> What we are talking about @O-Side Uber, is minimizing cost of the business. A 5.0 rating and feeling cool isn't helping in this business. The pay is a flat rate. Tips, I believe you can get the same tip rate with a 8-10 year old car. In your circumstance maybe you want to buy something a little bit newer. Let's say 6-8 years old. >>>> It sounds like you have been driving a 2018 since it was new. How many miles you got on it now? >>>> The amount of money you are making is a product of your income - your expense. With such small gross profits it's really crucial to minimize expense. Driving a new car you are missing the only opportunity to make any significant difference in your net income. We are talking 20-25cents per mile difference in car cost. Imagine being paid 20-25cents per mile more. >>>> That's 20-25cents per mile more even without pax in the car. >>>> Think about it.


The problem with some of the driver's posts is this...He didn't clarify how much he drives or when he bought his car or when it aged out. He admitted it took a long time to find a 3K car, but didn't say HOW long. His data was so flawed it laughable.

I own my car so I can decide to sell it if I choose. I have perfect credit and options.

That guy knows nothing of my life or how many streams of income I have. It's expensive to live on your own in San Diego. I do around 50-60 trips a week , plus my other two incomes.

How long can he do 50 to 60 trips a week in a 3K car. His 3K car aged out pretty quick. He only had 6 months of data ??‍♂. My interest rate on my note is 2%. My pmt is 320.

How can drivers come on here giving advice about getting 3k cars, that by their own admission hardly drive???!!!

Listen to him! I only drive in the surge..lol... there is no surge where I live . Maybe at 2am. He probably cancels any trips going more than 20 miles because his car might not make it!



Matt Uterak said:


> Plenty of 2010-2012 cars for $3-7k.
> 
> You don't have to buy a hoopty.
> 
> I paid $7k for a 2010 Ford Fusion hybrid with 92,000 miles. The hybrids are loaded for that year. Leather seats makes cleaning easier.


How much do you drive??? Care to give us ANY additional info? I'm the only one giving details and facts


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

My aveage on the app varies from 60-90 hour weekly. I live 1 hour north of my work city spending about 2-6 hours a day (on app) waiting at home for a 45+ ping taking me to it and not dead heading at my expense (gas and tolls). In the end, it's not the per hour (for me) rather, much do you gross a week after expenses and, is that enough to cover your living expenses and live well. Yes, this is a great paying job for what I do. If you want the math, I make between $20 to as much as $50 per hour gross. It can be done!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Maybe they added the chemical scent to discourage inhalant abuse like they added a bitterant to keyboard air duster.


That could be ! makes sense


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm hoping the fares go way up in January 2020 to help cover the driver's basic labor rights. Get ride of the bus fare riff raff. These ungrateful pax don't deserve these prices and the blatant lack of tips are insulting.
> 
> Gas is over $4/gallon in San Diego and these jerks think they are doing ME a favor. I three star short trip non tippers so I'm not rematched, but some of these other trips are rude as hell for not tipping. I'm driving an hour in traffic for a 20 mile ride with no tip. F that . A cab would've been $80+ ... these pax are paying half that at our expense.
> 
> I don't think the tips are going to magically start pouring in , so to hell with the pax. Bend them over on fares for all I care. Just make sure I'm getting $1+ a mile and I'll be happy.


About that "getting $1+ a mile to be happy" - unless you drive the Uber Time Machine - driving for UberX ALREADY is at least the $1+ per mile.
When taking freeway(s) and some streets during normal hours, for example. 
Driving through some traffic or taking streets-only rides come to about $2 - $3 each mile. Rush-hours rides (depending on their distance) are $3 + up per every mile. 
Still doesn't mean a thing. However, we don't really drive for $0.60 per mile, because each mile takes time to complete. Right?

So, unlikely, you'll be happy. 
I think, $1 + per mile is a very distorted way to look at drivers' profitability :/
Just saying...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> The problem with some of the driver's posts is this...He didn't clarify how much he drives or when he bought his car or when it aged out. He admitted it took a long time to find a 3K car, but didn't say HOW long. His data was so flawed it laughable.
> 
> I own my car so I can decide to sell it if I choose. I have perfect credit and options.
> 
> ...


I'm at $1.17/mile gross on Uber in 2019. I'm at $1.00/mile gross on Lyft in 2019.

Just over $6,000 gross on Uber and just over $3,000 gross on Lyft.

No repairs for the year other than two tire repairs. This isn't my primary income. I split the money into paying of a rental property mortgage and the rest goes into a repair/maintenance fund.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Yup you said it. I rated 3 star just so I wouldn't get a non tipper. No loss because without a tip in my area you are not making any money if no surge. The worst lately is people just using others apps and I am wondering why? I am hoping my 3 stars were starting to work. Something is going to give though it is unfortunate that the new good drivers that got them up and going are all gone. Taxis overcharged for terrible service when they showed in crap cars and people still tipped? Now you show up in a new clean car within minutes and you get nothing????


How do you know if someone is going to tip or not? I have had tips come through a week later. I would hate to low rate a rider and then have a $5 tip come through on an $8 ride. Then I won't get paired again with this kind soul.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Certainly I could get my Lyft dollar up if I only worked late nights and that’s it... that option is always there . Not the healthiest way to live! I’m hoping to be less dependent on this by next summer. I could always do more to maximize my income. I have been actively saving money .

If I get an opportunity to buy a safe car that is good enough for rideshare at the unbelievable low price of $3K , I will buy it and have 2 cars!!!! Maybe the shitty one could be my night car! 

I have had at least 5 different passengers tell me that they take Lyft because they lost 3K on a car that ended up having problems. They were purchased through private parties. Cracked head gaskets. Salvage title etc. 

I do get annoyed when drivers brag that they do this in a 3K car and everyone else is an idiot. Once you start questioning the claims , things start making more sense . In reality, a decent used car is more like 10K to 12k. That’s reality. Spending money on a car that is soon to age out on U/L within two years doesn’t seem like a great plan.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm hoping the fares go way up in January 2020 to help cover the driver's basic labor rights. Get ride of the bus fare riff raff. These ungrateful pax don't deserve these prices and the blatant lack of tips are insulting.
> 
> Gas is over $4/gallon in San Diego and these jerks think they are doing ME a favor. I three star short trip non tippers so I'm not rematched, but some of these other trips are rude as hell for not tipping. I'm driving an hour in traffic for a 20 mile ride with no tip. F that . A cab would've been $80+ ... these pax are paying half that at our expense.
> 
> I don't think the tips are going to magically start pouring in , so to hell with the pax. Bend them over on fares for all I care. Just make sure I'm getting $1+ a mile and I'll be happy.


UBER CAUSED THE NO TIP CULTURE !!!

" NO NEED TO TIP " !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> The problem with some of the driver's posts is this...He didn't clarify how much he drives or when he bought his car or when it aged out. He admitted it took a long time to find a 3K car, but didn't say HOW long. His data was so flawed it laughable.
> 
> I own my car so I can decide to sell it if I choose. I have perfect credit and options.
> 
> ...






O-Side Uber said:


> The problem with some of the driver's posts is this...He didn't clarify how much he drives or when he bought his car or when it aged out. He admitted it took a long time to find a 3K car, but didn't say HOW long. His data was so flawed it laughable.
> 
> I own my car so I can decide to sell it if I choose. I have perfect credit and options.
> 
> ...


& YET YOU DIDN'T PROVIDE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS. PROBABLY UPSIDE DOWN ON YOUR CAR ALREADY!

I provided extremely detailed here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-2...y-helpful-to-new-drivers.152712/#post-2298555
like i said only reason i logged on was to see if worth doing. i got my answer last night guy that initially got referral said Uber screwedhim taking away driving plus they have pax pay surge but don't give it to drivers.

& my $3,575 car I drove 60 hours to Las Vegas & back. two months ago 24 hrs to Canada & back. So I would put my 2005 Prius up against your 2018 on durability /reliability. Mine probably better unless yours is a Toyota or maybe Honda. I made about double my money back in 6 months I drove.

Uber changed from 15 year old to 10 years in my market.

I'm not interested in Uber. they screwed me once shame on them. if I tried again shame on me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> & YET YOU DIDN'T PROVIDE ANY OF YOUR NUMBERS. PROBABLY UPSIDE DOWN ON YOUR CAR ALREADY!
> 
> I provided extremely detailed here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-2...y-helpful-to-new-drivers.152712/#post-2298555
> ...


Just the newer signal alerts and emergency braking system features on my 2018 have saved me from several accidents while doing this job . I don't want to have a pissing contest here. We can agree to disagree.

I like to see data over a 3 to 5 year period. I've been driving my car for 1 year so the data isn't in yet. 6 months of limited ridesharing is fine, but many on here work more than that . They drive 5 hours per day , likely putting 600 to 1000 miles per week on their cars.

I never told anyone to buy a new car for this , but I sure as hell wouldn't tell them to buy a 3 k one lol

I've personally had passengers that regretted the 3k car... that's the god's honest truth.

**It's awesome that you are so fantastic at choosing vehicles and being so effective at ride share. Kudos bro!!! Peace be upon you!!! ✌✌


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Just the newer signal alerts and emergency braking system features on my 2018 have saved me from several accidents while doing this job . I don't want to have a pissing contest here. We can agree to disagree.
> 
> I like to see data over a 3 to 5 year period. I've been driving my car for 1 year so the data isn't in yet. 6 months of limited ridesharing is fine, but many on here work more than that . They drive 5 hours per day , likely putting 600 to 1000 miles per week on their cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

If you’re going to report something Entrep(manure) , report this!!

?????????????

You’re a total ***!!!


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Just the newer signal alerts and emergency braking system features on my 2018 have saved me from several accidents while doing this job .
> 
> I like to see data over a 3 to 5 year period. I've been driving my car for 1 year so the data isn't in yet. 6 months of limited ridesharing is fine, but many on here work more than that . They drive 5 hours per day , likely putting 600 to 1000 miles per week on their cars.
> 
> **It's awesome that you are so fantastic at choosing vehicles and being so effective at ride share. Kudos bro!!! Peace be upon you!!! ✌✌


safety features definitely good! one reason I've thought about upgrading especially if I let my gf drive ha

I wish I had 5 years of data also, but like I said Uber couldn't tell me 6 months in advance what year of car I need.

sounds like you have multiple streams of income so even tax deduction might make it worthwhile.

best regards.



O-Side Uber said:


> If you're going to report something Entrep(manure) , report this!!
> 
> ?????????????
> 
> You're a total @@@!!!


didn't report nething. & sent you a pretty nice response. not sure why you're flipping me the bird.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> I was just in LA and Lyfted for 3 days with a 25% off coupon for 10 rides. Most of the drivers I happened to get were low-life-- as in I really didn't want to be in that car-- so I think it evens out (pax vs drivers).


I agree if its a dirty car and driver. So whats the excuse when you have a new spotless car??? No worries in a few years the whole country will have dirty old car and you wont have to worry about tipping because there will be no one to pick you up in under 5 minutes.



Matt Uterak said:


> I can run a 2005 sedan all day for $.25/mile. Or a 2010 $.35/mile. These numbers include depreciation.
> 
> A new rig is going to be at least $.50/mile. The increased costs for new/newish is insurance, depreciation, registration etc. I can permanently register a 2005 for about $100.
> 
> Saving 30-80% per mile is with it to me.


OK I call you out on it. Break it down because you must have zero maintenance, no insurance, free fuel, and sponsors like a race car?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was talking to the OP
> I'll drive till I can't anymore
> I LOVE DOING IT !!!


Get the $$$ while you can. After your 1st accident and lawsuit (and I hope you dont have one) you will be working for the passenger instead of Uber. At some point Uber will run out of free help.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> OK I call you out on it. Break it down because you must have zero maintenance, no insurance, free fuel, and sponsors like a race car?
> 
> 
> Get the $$$ while you can. After your 1st accident and lawsuit (and I hope you dont have one) you will be working for the passenger instead of Uber. At some point Uber will run out of free help.


2010 Ford Fusion SE
You can find fhem for $7,500 all day with 110,000 miles.

Avg mpg 25 at around $2.70/gallon = .11/mile

Insurance for me around $500/yr comp/colli/liability/uninsured. I say 24,000 rideshare miles a year, more miles lowers per mile cost of insurance= .02/mile

Tires $800 every 40,000 is more than reasonable: .02/mile

Oil is $65 synthetic every 6,000 miles = .01/mile

registration - paid $12x this year. 24,000 rideshare miles = .005/mile

Depreciation can be figured multiple ways. I got a range of .05-.07/mile. We will call if .07/mile.

Add those together and you get $.235/mile

That leaves $.115/mile for maintenance/repair. From 110,000 to 200,000 it is reasonable one would spend less than $10,350.

There is your $.35/mile.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> 2010 Ford Fusion SE
> You can find fhem for $7,500 all day with 110,000 miles.
> 
> Avg mpg 25 at around $2.70/gallon = .11/mile
> ...


Well divide the price of the car by the miles you might get out of it left??? 7500.00 divided by ??? miles driven with passenger only, or miles driven working to and from a call? 
Then I have to add doctors visit for high blood pressure and anti-psychotic medication for when I get zero $$$ for telling a lady she needs a car seat for her 3 day old baby. And yes that is after my 30 min waiting for Uber to answer the phone and credit me for a cancel fee.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's cool Matt. I'm not bagging on you. I think she triggered me when she said 3k car. All of our situations are different . We also all live in different cities. Ratings and tips should factor in here also. I'm 5 star with a tip ratio of close to 50%.
> 
> * before you say rating doesn't matter... I think it does. Older cars may get worse ratings and you risk losing the ability to even use the platform. Plus you may kill someone in an accident.
> 
> ...


my car was a 2005 Taurus. My rating was 4.95 Uber / 5.00 lyft.

now my car was exceptional for its age. But, after 8 months using it for rideshare, I sold it for $900 more than I bought it for 2 years earlier.

it can be done,it's tough though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> Stop _deriving_ for a day and make some $$$$


I read this whole post, and there were no new ideas to _derive_ from it.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> Well divide the price of the car by the miles you might get out of it left??? 7500.00 divided by ??? miles driven with passenger only, or miles driven working to and from a call?
> Then I have to add doctors visit for high blood pressure and anti-psychotic medication for when I get zero $$$ for telling a lady she needs a car seat for her 3 day old baby. And yes that is after my 30 min waiting for Uber to answer the phone and credit me for a cancel fee.


Cost of vehicle is not its operating cost.

By the rest of your post, I can see you are trolling.

Islam is right about women.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Wow ok . So if I buy an 11 year old car for 3k , it won't need a ton of repairs and it will last longer than a car I bought last year? And Lyft will allow me to keep driving a car that's over 10 years old? Please tell me more fairy tales!!
> 
> A friend of mine with an older Toyota just has to fix her AC..... it costed $2100 Do you have that kind of cash on hand? What would you do? Tell your pax sorry! My AC is out... just stick your head out the window


- now you're talking fairytales... fixing AC on an OLDER TOYOTA for over $2K??? HAHAHAHA


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

2smart2drive said:


> - now you're talking fairytales... fixing AC on an OLDER TOYOTA for over $2K??? HAHAHAHA


She was in Vegas when it happened. They may have jacked the price up because she was from out of town . I agree it's pricey. What SHOULD she have paid for a new AC on her old Camry?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Oh come on, an older car is going to kill someone? Ruin a 5 star rating? Cost $2k to fix an a/c? Sorry pal, but you are doing it all wrong driving a 2018 car into the ground for these rates. >>>> Finances, accounting, business sense are not a requirement to drive Uber. >>>> Don't take it the wrong way, I'm sure you have your skills in life. >>>> So go ahead, entertain us with what kind of car it is. I really hope it's a base model car that gets good gas mileage.
> 
> 60 second search for oceanside craigslist: https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/bonsall-2008-toyota-corolla/6987405943.html


I'm doing quite well in my $11,000 used car but I took time to find one that qualified for Lux, select, comfort, as well as X and thus I'm getting higher rates overall...Only wish it qualified for XL too... Gotta diversify... Can't do this game locked into economy rides only.. you'll end up killing yourself for pennies...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> I posted this and got a bunch of replies though after reading it think if you personally made what Taxis got paid 20 years ago. Come on you remember calling a cab waiting for ever for a dirty old X police car with a cage to show up, drove crazy,smelled terrible, driver was rude as if you needed him, took the long way, and charged you a outrageous price.
> Posted
> 
> Imagine if everyone, yes everyone took the full day off and let people remember what Taxis were like? Dirty, overcharging, no shows, wondering if the vehicle would hold together, driver getting lost on purpose, smell, etc. Then let Uber and Lyft feels what its like not to make any money that day.
> ...


What did the bored student say to the math teacher?

Stop deriving for a day


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> She was in Vegas when it happened. They may have jacked the price up because she was from out of town . I agree it's pricey. What SHOULD she have paid for a new AC on her old Camry?


Labor get expensive that seems excessive. It's one part and the labor.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

tc49821 said:


> Labor get expensive that seems excessive. It's one part and the labor.


Im sure it's at least a $1200 repair for an AC replacement .. she may have gone to a Toyota dealership .. I'll ask her. Bottom line is that the drivers that buy another 3k car every year might be saving a few grand but, what a pain in the ass. I can only assume you mean get a $3k car to drive for an hour or two after your real job. Who wants to buy a new poop mobile every year? Too stressful


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> She was in Vegas when it happened. They may have jacked the price up because she was from out of town . I agree it's pricey. What SHOULD she have paid for a new AC on her old Camry?


To replace a faulty AC compressor?? $350 to $500 max, including new freon and labor


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

2smart2drive said:


> To replace a faulty AC compressor?? $350 to $500 max, including new freon and labor


I'm seeing her Monday, I'll ask what exactly they did. Those prices you're throwing out there look very fricken low bro


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

2smart2drive said:


> To replace a faulty AC compressor?? $350 to $500 max, including new freon and labor
> [/QUOTE
> Who fixes old cars at the brand's (overpriced) dealerships, unless car is leased, under warranty (or regular mechanics gave up) otherwise why? AC-specially shops prices are way under $1K. Next door mechanics will run the same codes to diagnose broken links. Why overpay?


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm seeing her Monday, I'll ask what exactly they did. Those prices you're throwing out there look very fricken low bro


If we're talking: "old Toyota" - not "2017 old Toyota" (but an actually 'older' vehicle) then, yes, no more than $500. I'm in Orange County, we have numerous places to go to for auto repair: Santa Ana, Costa Mesa, Tustin, etc... OC has many smaller shops priced reasonably and open to negotiations.
Idk, maybe Las Vegas is different & praying on tourists is a norm over there...


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> She was in Vegas when it happened. They may have jacked the price up because she was from out of town . I agree it's pricey. What SHOULD she have paid for a new AC on her old Camry?


I hope you realize a BRAND NEW ac compressor for my 2013 accord is $150. Quit trolling; I've gotten over 400k out of two cars that I paid less than $1000 for and only replaced tires and rusty exhaust components. The trick is to buy a car that was cared for; most parts fail in the first 100k, not the last 300k. It's just maintenance stuff after that. This is true if you buy a good car that was cared for, not something like a gm or a bmw.

stop trolling.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This is true if you buy a good car that was cared for, not something like a gm or a bmw.


Hey Buddy, I'll take my Buick 3.8 Series III over any ricer.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Hey Buddy, I'll take my Buick 3.8 Series III over any ricer.


Yeah lots of people are just like you; how many miles does your Buick have on it? I've had several Honda's go over 400k, I'm yet to see a Buick do that; even with the bulletproof 3.8
Most of the time with GMs it's not the motor that fails, it's something else; like I said bulletproof 3.8



2smart2drive said:


> If we're talking: "old Toyota" - not "2017 old Toyota" (but an actually 'older' vehicle) then, yes, no more than $500. I'm in Orange County, we have numerous places to go to for auto repair: Santa Ana, Costa Mesa, Tustin, etc... OC has many smaller shops priced reasonably and open to negotiations.
> Idk, maybe Las Vegas is different & praying on tourists is a norm over there...


Cost on a new compressor is $150 for a 2013 accord; everything else is profit for the mechanic.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Yeah lots of people are just like you; how many miles does your Buick have on it? I've had several Honda's go over 400k, I'm yet to see a Buick do that; even with the bulletproof 3.8
> Most of the time with GMs it's not the motor that fails, it's something else; like I said bulletproof 3.8


Ha ha we can each agree to like what we like. My Buick ain't going 400k, I got 175k now, car is in excellent shape so I am guestimating it can go to 250k. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> You can drive 2004 models in most markets.
> 
> I've run numbers a dozen times. A used 2004-2008 car will be cheaper to run, even with repairs.


I had 2008 model when I was driving, Minimal repairs over the years.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> I posted this and got a bunch of replies though after reading it think if you personally made what Taxis got paid 20 years ago. Come on you remember calling a cab waiting for ever for a dirty old X police car with a cage to show up, drove crazy,smelled terrible, driver was rude as if you needed him, took the long way, and charged you a outrageous price.
> Posted
> 
> Imagine if everyone, yes everyone took the full day off and let people remember what Taxis were like? Dirty, overcharging, no shows, wondering if the vehicle would hold together, driver getting lost on purpose, smell, etc. Then let Uber and Lyft feels what its like not to make any money that day.
> ...


Uber drivers have become zombies ?‍♀ 
If the rates were .30 cents a mile there would still be drivers , ????


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Uber drivers have become zombies ?‍♀
> If the rates were .30 cents a mile there would still be drivers , ????


Oh sure thing, they already drive at 35 cents a mile in some markets.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dauction said:


> I purchased some Ozium last month ..first time since the early 1980's and reefer madness days ... It seems they changed it .. it now has a
> off putting chemical smell (for about 10 minutes) ..have you noticed that ?


The spray does, and if you smell it, it means that you sprayed too much. Get the Ozium canister that sits in a cup holder instead. Delightful.



Cassiopeia said:


> Don't do that. 2018 car does not work. Especially at your gas expenses >>>> I'm scared to even know what model car. Buy a 2008 for $3-$4k. >>>> In 15k miles you are probably depreciating your 2018 that much anyways.


This is ridiculous. Anyone have a problem with accrued miles? Just sell your car and get another one. You have no "depreciation" until payment is in your hand for the sale. I once bought a Toyota from a dealer used, and sold it back to the same dealer a year and a half later for the same amount I paid for it. Depreciation zero. Price zero, less my repair costs and maintenance. I once had a used Datsun (now Nissan) that was stolen. I got a profit from the cash value paid by the insurance company. Drove it 20k in a year. I had a leased car totalled and the cash value paid off after 32k miles in two years was just 6000 below the lease balance (paid by Gap insurance). Nevermind an imaginary number in your head. Just buy that new car. Drive it till you want another new car. Make money, make people happy, make yourself happy.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

LADryver said:


> The spray does, and if you smell it, it means that you sprayed too much. Get the Ozium canister that sits in a cup holder instead. Delightful.
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous. Anyone have a problem with accrued miles? Just sell your car and get another one. You have no "depreciation" until payment is in your hand for the sale. I once bought a Toyota from a dealer used, and sold it back to the same dealer a year and a half later for the same amount I paid for it. Depreciation zero. Price zero, less my repair costs and maintenance. I once had a used Datsun (now Nissan) that was stolen. I got a profit from the cash value paid by the insurance company. Drove it 20k in a year. I had a leased car totalled and the cash value paid off after 32k miles in two years was just 6000 below the lease balance (paid by Gap insurance). Nevermind an imaginary number in your head. Just buy that new car. Drive it till you want another new car. Make money, make people happy, make yourself happy.


Your a genius were do you work with that MIT degree you have ...Make Money He Says


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Buy a new car >>>> make money >>>> be happy until you realize you have a car worth no money


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Oh sure thing, they already drive at 35 cents a mile in some markets.


Sure thing on all super-short rides. However, an average pay is a dollar per mile - not $0.60 / mile. Unless, you own the Time Machine, driving for UberT and skip the dread of applicable time laws.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

2smart2drive said:


> Sure thing on all super-short rides. However, an average pay is a dollar per mile - not $0.60 / mile. Unless, you own the Time Machine, driving for UberT and skip the dread of applicable time laws.
> [/QUOTEuber just announced Christmas Bonus For All Drivers : Your Choice Pick any 2





Jws1217 said:


> I posted this and got a bunch of replies though after reading it think if you personally made what Taxis got paid 20 years ago. Come on you remember calling a cab waiting for ever for a dirty old X police car with a cage to show up, drove crazy,smelled terrible, driver was rude as if you needed him, took the long way, and charged you a outrageous price.
> Posted
> 
> Imagine if everyone, yes everyone took the full day off and let people remember what Taxis were like? Dirty, overcharging, no shows, wondering if the vehicle would hold together, driver getting lost on purpose, smell, etc. Then let Uber and Lyft feels what its like not to make any money that day.
> ...


To many sheep out there my friend, Uber knows it and the Sheep ? will continue to be sheep : Uber just announce a Christmas Bonus for Platinum Drivers


----------

